# Can I send full color image if I only want one color platisol transfer



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

I have someone drawing something for me but I would like it colored. They're using Adobe Illustrator it will be vectorized. I would like to know if I sent this in to any company to make for me would they not allow this because its in full color? I would only want the outlines white or black depending on the color of the shirt.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

If they are creating something for you in vector and in full color, have them also give you a one color version.


----------



## SHORTDOG (Dec 15, 2014)

Anything can be done, but since it is a multiple color design... be prepared to pay the cost.

Does it absolutely have to be a plastisol transfer?
Why not get the design done with a DTG printer?


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

Because I don't have a dtg printer.


----------



## SHORTDOG (Dec 15, 2014)

Itsallaboutp said:


> Because I don't have a dtg printer.


 I think I read your title post wrong, after re-reading it, sounds like you are looking to have the multi-color design you have re-done in a 1 color transfer....right? 

I thought you were trying to get only 1 transfer made of a multi color design, that is why I suggested outsourcing the work to someone that prints using DTG.


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

No I wanted a multi color design done in one color transfer. I just had the artist do it in black and white. I will just have the place color it by telling them what colors and where to place colors (when I decide to have color for this piece) Thanks


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Like Robert said, anything can be done but it will be expensive. Smart thing to do is that the artist create a version in black and white, it will be cheaper than having the transfer company do it.


----------

